# 2.0T Reliability thus far? Been out of the VW circle for a bit.



## StickShiftRick (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey folks. I've been out of the Veedub loop for a bit and according to my recent trolling through VWVortex and various sorts of Car Magazine editorials and Edmund's and Carpoint owner reviews, it seems to me that every other person that owns a 2.0T MkV either has rattles, engine CELs left and right, or both; crank bearings, diesel sounds, unresponsive engine for 10 or so seconds while driving along... am I just hearing the worst case scenarios or the norm?
I put a more detailed post in the general Volkswagen MkV section several days ago but it hasn't generated the amount of response I was hoping for. So, I streamlined my post and put it in the tech forum in hopes someone could help me separate the exaggerations and rare occurrences from the standard Volkswagen fare.
Here was my original post.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3615085 


_Modified by StickShiftRick at 10:26 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## PAND_A3 (Feb 19, 2007)

ive had my a3 for a year now. 12k miles on it.i havnt had any major issues, just lil things occuring with the electronics . once my alarm stopped working for a day and suddenly started working once i used the manual key turn on my door. and another time my steering wheel switched stopped working for 10 min but, then suddenly started again. this is my first audi/vw... so hopfully nothing major goes wrong. some ppl that ive talked to say that its been lil things as well. mostly the wheel bearings / wind sheidl whipers going out at around 20k miles. The car is gona last you 4-5 years for with very little issues.


----------



## PAND_A3 (Feb 19, 2007)

actually that makes my car seem like it breaks down here and there, but no it does not its reliable


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

My A3 has been 100%


----------



## ESP_OFF (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (seph)*

35K on my GTI and no major problems other than the common component failures (PCV and DV). Anything 08+ should have the most reliable revisions.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Over fifty thousand miles in my car, and yes, it has had several of the mentioned issues. My car is from one of the first batch of GTIs that came to the states.
That vent in the middle used to rattle, so I replaced it with a tray. Now is more functional and the car does not rattle at all. 
The car started misfiring once, CEL came up and had to take it to the dealer a few times. Apparently some very bad fuel I put in it. The spark plugs had also accumulated some carbon, so I replaced these myself. 
The crankcase breather valve failed and started making loud noises, that took an hour at the dealership, covered under warranty.
Keep in mind my car has been chipped ever since 10,000 miles. I don't baby it neither. Now it is stage 2 and as expected the DV diaphragm ripped (after 50k miles), that was $60 for a new one I ordered online. 
I never got fuel cuts (unresponsive engine) because I waited for APR to release their calibration file, which fixed both rough shifting (DSG) and will not get fuel cuts. 
All in all I'm very happy with the car. Yes it has given me headaches, but most have been already discussed to death, or solutions have been provided. I think buying an '08 is a great investment, a lot of revised parts and a lot of information (and aftermarket) on these forums. I'm actually thinking of trading mine in for a '08 GLI.


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Aguilar)*

17k miles on an early 06 with 0 major problems
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
car runs like new and looks like new


----------



## StickShiftRick (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice. Sounds good so far. Do the 2.0T's that sit longitudal, such as in an A4, fare any different. I would be purchasing used, an '06, for around $20k, whether it's a GTI or A4 with some more miles on it.


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (StickShiftRick)*

The drivetrain/tranny is bulletprooff IMO. I have owned Mk2-Mk-3-Mk4 and now MK-5 and the MK5 is by far the best of all. The Mk-5 is better built and stronger than anny previous generation. 
Try to find a drivetrain able to double the power output from factory without reinforcing anything inside except maybe the clutch.
No major problem so far, I got a suspension bushing changed.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T Reliability thus far? Been out of the VW circle for a bit. (StickShiftRick)*

if you get a new 08 chances are they took care most of the early
little problems..
i have had a good experience so far with my 06 passat,and plan on staying with vw for my next car as well.


----------



## Whitejettaknight (Jul 29, 2011)

*2.0T engine*

I have a 2.0T in my 08 Jetta. I have had the issue with hesitation when excelerating as well as jerky shifting on the DSG. The Dealership replaced the Mechatronics in the transmission and extended the warranty through recall. After another 30,000 KM it has started up again. My biggest issue is consuming 3-4 liters of oil between changes and twice I ran out of oil in 5000 KM. The dealer replaced the rings and seals and I am still having the same issue. 5 tests later at the dealer and they say all the dry and wet tests come out normal???? Maybe losing a litre of oil every 1500 KM is normal? Don't get me wrong I love my car and the power otherwise I would have sent it packing already. Has anyone else had the oil issue and has it been resolved and how?


----------



## Micky32 (Sep 11, 2005)

Mine is 08, 95k and only failure was the DV and coilpack. Has been remapped since new and since 50k running the ko4 and still runs perfect. Still on original PCV.


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

110k on the odometer, before I got it all coils were replaced, cat replaced. (Worked at VW and looked it up)

Since I bought it at 44k, Intake flap motor, camshaft (rev. a), 1 wheel bearing. Is it perfect? No, but I would not say the car isn't reliable. It has never stranded me anywhere. IMO the CEL doesn't make it unreliable. 

So I guess it comes down to what you consider reliable. If my car never leaves me on the side of the road, then its reliable. :beer:


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

90k here. I bought it with 19k. I had a lot of little things go wrong in the first 15k miles, but they were all covered under warranty, and I was only stranded once by a bad coil pack. I now keep a spare coil pack in the trunk. I happen to have VagCom too, but even without vagcom, it only takes a few tries to find the bad one. 

Regardless, I had to do a CV joint recently, and it's up for a timing belt on Monday. But, I can't complain about reliability. These are VWs, not a Lexus. They're going to rattle a little, and have little issues, but overall I can't complain. Regular maintenance is really important, and paying a little extra attention to it goes a long way. Great cars though.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

early 2006/2007 mkV have a/c problems that generally re-occur even after repairs, due to bad design of the earlier systems. my suggestion to avoid this is get a latter model mkV


----------



## Phat One (Jul 10, 2009)

Whitejettaknight said:


> I have a 2.0T in my 08 Jetta. I have had the issue with hesitation when excelerating as well as jerky shifting on the DSG. The Dealership replaced the Mechatronics in the transmission and extended the warranty through recall. After another 30,000 KM it has started up again. My biggest issue is consuming 3-4 liters of oil between changes and twice I ran out of oil in 5000 KM. The dealer replaced the rings and seals and I am still having the same issue. 5 tests later at the dealer and they say all the dry and wet tests come out normal???? Maybe losing a litre of oil every 1500 KM is normal? Don't get me wrong I love my car and the power otherwise I would have sent it packing already. Has anyone else had the oil issue and has it been resolved and how?


What oil are you using? Use a good quality 5W40. I tried Shell RotellaT6 (a diesel engine oil but meets SM standards) and in past 1000miles lost about 1/5 of a quart. Prior to that it was almost a quart over 1000miles. Keep an eye on oil level as it gets older because it might get fuel in it and break down over time, becoming thinner. If you have a warranty you have to use VW 501 etc spec oil.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

I've got an '07 A3, 2.0T, DSG. Build date Sept. '06. 70k on it now, had it since new. Overall, it's been an excellent car. I've replaced a fuel pressure sensor (~$50) which DID NOT prevent the car from running, replaced a cam follower as preventative maintenance, and about to do the follower again. No other mechanical issues. Burns less than half a liter of oil per 5k miles.

Bottom line, stay on top of your maintenance and it'll be a great car. :thumbup:


----------

